
Ask HN: Y Combinator S20 and Covid-19 - monkin
Does Y Combinator plan to change approach for S20 batch amid CVOID-19? Like online interviews, as travel ban from Europe will make it hard for many founders to be on them. What about 3 month program?
======
toomuchtodo
[https://blog.ycombinator.com/yc-w20-online-demo-
day/](https://blog.ycombinator.com/yc-w20-online-demo-day/)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22506013](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22506013)

~~~
monkin
It's not an answer for what I asked for. Demo day is at the end of 3 month
program...

But there's a hint in other blog post:

> We want to make sure founders know that the YC Summer 2020 batch will take
> place. Our online application is open now and we will run our application
> review process as we always do, with some modifications to how we run
> interviews. Additionally, depending on the circumstances this summer, some
> or all of the batch may take place remotely over video.

[https://blog.ycombinator.com/yc-s20-batch-
updates/](https://blog.ycombinator.com/yc-s20-batch-updates/)

Yet, would love to get some official info after traveling ban.

~~~
tallyhotallyho
You did not like my answer the first time judging by the downvote lol, but it
is right, so, here it goes again...We will know in the future. No one can
answer your question. Because no one here is from the future, sorry.

"depending on the circumstances this summer, some or all of the batch may take
place remotely over video."

Seems like you have the answer to your question.

~~~
monkin
Ech, those conspiracy theorist... I can't even downvote. :)

> Seems like you have the answer to your question.

No, it's not an answer. So I will just wait for some official announcement.

------
the-dude
For W20 the interviews for European applicants were conducted in Paris.

~~~
monkin
It doesn't change anything, many will be blocked from traveling either way.

------
tallyhotallyho
Depends what happens. Come back and ask us when what ever happens has
happened.

